# newbee



## sugarbump (Sep 5, 2016)

just found out I got type 2 diabetes


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 5, 2016)

Welcome to the group SugarBump, you have joined a very friendly & knowledgeable group, feel free to ask any questions you may have


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 5, 2016)

this came out of the blue. I feel physically sick


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi sugarbump, welcome to the forum. This is a great place for help and advice. So ask away.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 5, 2016)

We have all been there, the shock of DX is quite a blow, however, this disease can be controlled, one of the first things is not to be overwhelmed, there will be other posters on soon who will likely give you some good links, in the meantime there is some good information pinned to the top of the newbies section.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 5, 2016)

it is overwhelming. I am a mental health patient and have to go to the gp every 2 months or she will not give me my meds. she took my bloods 2 months ago and on Friday gave me the news that I have type 2. after an hour long session I did not take it all in. not enough blood cells. anemic.  pins and needles in my left hand


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> it is overwhelming. I am a mental health patient and have to go to the gp every 2 months or she will not give me my meds. she took my bloods 2 months ago and on Friday gave me the news that I have type 2. after an hour long session I did not take it all in. not enough blood cells. anemic.  pins and needles in my left hand



Hello Sugarbump and welcome to the forum.
Sounds as if your GP has failed in her duty of care by withholding the information and treatment for 2 months. That's by the way now so time to help yourself in feeling a lot better and you will feel better mentally and physically after a few dietary changes and some iron tablets. Being anaemic will make you feel very unwell and depressed as will high blood sugars.

I'm sure other will be along soon to help and guide you in your journey back to good health.


----------



## jocat (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi sugar bump I'm also a mental health patient for over 19 years and I was diagnosed type 2 in 2009, I started on insulin at the start of this year. Take it as baby steps at a time, I'm only allowed a week worth of meds at a time and I agree it is inconvenient. The people on this forum are very good and knowledgeable and friendly. Don't try to tackle everything at once. They've told me that it is possible that my diabetes is linked to my psych treatments and meds but it's too dangerous for me to reduce them, I've also gained weight and it's impossible to lose with the meds I am on which again does not help the diabetes. Be kind to yourself if you can
Take care and good luck on your journey
Jo x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow T2.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome, there is great support here. You are not alone.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 6, 2016)

am I right in thinking the correct terminology is " I have diabetes" and not " I am a diabetic" ?


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 6, 2016)

To be honest I don't think it matters.... I would use either one.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 6, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> am I right in thinking the correct terminology is " I have diabetes" and not " I am a diabetic" ?


I have a view on this - which I'm sure some will see as pure semantics.
I see myself as 'having Diabetes'.
If I had another 'condition' Arthritis, I would not be referred to as an 'Arthritic'. Equally for many years it is completely unacceptable to refer to those suffering from Epilepsy as 'Epileptics' .... so why should my condition which I currently feel currently impacts my life significantly less than perhaps Arthritis or Eplilepsy define how I am referred to as a person ..... and not an adjective!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

nomore_Col_Blimp said:


> I have a view on this - which I'm sure some will see as pure semantics.
> I see myself as 'having Diabetes'.
> If I had another 'condition' Arthritis, I would not be referred to as an 'Arthritic'. Equally for many years it is completely unacceptable to refer to those suffering from Epilepsy as 'Epileptics' .... so why should my condition which I currently feel currently impacts my life significantly less than perhaps Arthritis or Eplilepsy define how I am referred to as a person ..... and not an adjective!


I hadn't considered this, but your argument is convincing.  Semantics are an important tool when it comes to changing perceptions...so from now on "I have Diabetes".


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree! I HAVE DIABETES


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree! I HAVE DIABETES


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> I agree! I HAVE DIABETES


We seem to have contracted a serious case of "I am Spartacus"  
Seriously, Sugarbump...a couple of days ago you were reeling in shock and now you're considering how you define yourself.  That shows great resilience.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 7, 2016)

If I might add in here. I don't 'HAVE DIABETES' l 'have Diabetes'. What I mean here is this is something I have chosen not to shout about or 'label' myself publicly. The only people who are aware of my 'condition' are my wife and children ..... and only they know because they can see this has affected me emotionally ..... Oh and of course the myriad of HCPs who have prodded, poked, examined, pumped and bled me over the last 4 months.
Beyond that I see no reason why anyone should know ... outwardly it has no effect that would draw attention and it is my medical business - so why should anyone know, although shedding 5 stone in 4 months it has drawn some attention!
I guess part of my rationale here is that - as above, and as I know would be the case I would be defined by colleagues / friends etc as 'diabetic' - and equally this would also attract the complete misunderstanding many (if not most) have of how it is managed! For example IF folk know, I'm sure (as I would probably have done) they would avoid offering round the biscuits because I had Diabetes .... for that reason! - it would alter their behaviour! If some one now offers a biscuit to me, they don't know, so not 'conscious' of it - and I very simply decline (most of the time!) which raises no question or thought in their mind as to why I did .... although sometimes make a joke - that's how I shed the weight, keeping off the stickies!!!
As far as I know, I am at no risk of anything adverse happening to me so that anyone needs to be aware. I probably wouldn't go round telling everyone I had IBS or piles (even though this is as annoying and irritating)  if I had them.... so why tell them this!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2016)

My philosophy is, I have diabetes, but diabetes does not have me.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 7, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> My philosophy is, I have diabetes, but diabetes does not have me.


 I'm afraid I currently see it the other way round ..... work to do emotionally here!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2016)

nomore_Col_Blimp said:


> I'm afraid I currently see it the other way round ..... work to do emotionally here!



Its taken me over a year to get to that stage, but I wont let it beat me.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I think I am going to SHUT UP NOW!


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

firstly I pressed the send button twice by mistake which is why there are two I HAVE DIABETES posted. secondly I am not shouting this from the rooftops. I have told no one other than you guys that I HAVE DIABETES and intent on telling no one else. I have no resilience. I am fed up of heart palpitations shortness of breath. in three words. I HATE THIS!


----------



## Cate1 (Sep 7, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> this came out of the blue. I feel physically sick


I do feel for you, I found out last Friday and I've been in a state of shock ever since.  I will say that this forum is so helpful, some very knowledgeable people and some really reassuring and valuable advice.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I found out last Friday too


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 7, 2016)

Cate1 said:


> I do feel for you, I found out last Friday and I've been in a state of shock ever since.  I will say that this forum is so helpful, some very knowledgeable people and some really reassuring and valuable advice.  Wishing you all the best.


I feel for both of you. It came as a bolt out of the blue to me also, It wasn't as though I was feeling in any way ill  as I know many do, and had absolutely no symptoms at all and was fit and well (well so I thought!!) .... so it's not as though I can look forward to feeling better! I was in complete shock when the nurse casually dropped into the conversation 'oh it looks like you're diabetic' after 'dipping my pee'. I too can't say I remember much after that and I nearly fell off the chair!  can't say it gets easier .... cos it has yet to do so for me.
Like yourselves these forums do help with understanding 'it'! ..... but at the same time do sometimes scare me! 
Good luck to you both.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I have actually ordered a test kit. two actually. one for bloods and one for pee. I need peace of mind. can not wait until next gp appointment which is not until the end of next month.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 7, 2016)

I make no secret of the fact that I have diabetes, I often turn it into an opportunity to teach people about this disease.... It helps that (outside of my day job) I work in public safety so diabetes awareness is useful knowledge as 1 in 8 of the population is estimated to be diabetic.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I do not know enough to have a discussion about it. and would rather not tell people. why? I am not really sure. maybe it is because of my depression? I feel people look down on me enough without adding to it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 7, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> firstly I pressed the send button twice by mistake which is why there are two I HAVE DIABETES posted. secondly I am not shouting this from the rooftops. I have told no one other than you guys that I HAVE DIABETES and intent on telling no one else. I have no resilience. I am fed up of heart palpitations shortness of breath. in three words. I HATE THIS!


Your symptoms are due to lack of iron hence you are anaemic and why you were given iron tablets. Things will improve trust me I'm not a doctor (((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 7, 2016)

I have not even considered that I am not a diabetic. I prefer that to the dumb male.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

things will improve? will they? does that mean this crap will go away?


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 7, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> this came out of the blue. I feel physically sick


Hi I felt exactly the same when diagnosed approx. 5/6 weeks ago...stunned...however...started to read...wanted to understand what diabetes is ( type 2 )...what I can do about it...and how I can improve my chances of avoiding complications that may or may not happen...found a fantastic book...The First Year Type 2 Diabetes...by Gretchen Becker...would thoroughly recommend it...had read lots of articles...got confused...disheartened...read the book...came on the Forum...now I understand a lot more and navigating my way through the diabetes 'maze' slowly...there are still days when I feel it's a mistake...can't have diabetes...had none of the usual symptoms...felt well...found it so difficult to accept...think everyone feels like that...you've taken the first step coming on the forum...great source of information...help and support...


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 7, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> things will improve? will they? does that mean this crap will go away?


Things can improve depending on how you approach your diabetes...honestly...early days for me yet...however things are improving after just six weeks...I have had hiccups...side effects of medication...getting the carbs thing completely wrong...and so on and so on...sadly it doesn't go away...but you can manage it...so difficult when you get the diagnosis...feel for you...


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 7, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> I feel it's a mistake...can't have diabetes...had none of the usual symptoms


On those days I just remember to just prior to DX, not happy days.... Yes I do feel at times like I'm a fake but on the other hand this forum keeps me accountable to myself, my wife & to you guys.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

I have this now for like ever?


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 7, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> I have this now for like ever?


The short answer is yes, however, it's up to you on how well controlled you can be...... Never believe anyone saying D can be cured, it can only be controlled.... My Nurse says my BG is in the "normal" range (HbA1c of 36) yet she & I know that if I'm not careful then levels will start to rise.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 7, 2016)

yes I will have this forever. no it can not be cured. I can not get my head round this


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 8, 2016)

during my early years and teens I suffered terribly with migraine. I did grow out of it. and during my 20s 30s and 40s had maybe like 20 in total. but now since January I have at least one a week. the actual headache is not a problem. but the flashing lights and loss of vision makes me physically sick. is this a symptom? does anyone else have this?


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 8, 2016)

sugarbump said:


> does anyone else have this?


I don't, but I used to have about 1 a year from my teens to 20's..... then way less frequently, the last one about 8 years ago & I had to drive home about 50 miles along mountain roads.... Talk about painful, I was in tears....

Migraines can be stress related, my wife had a job in a very stressful environment with a boss who was a jerk, every Sunday she had one (remember driving home from LA & she puked out of the car window, wouldn't like to have been the car following). Anyway, change of job & migraines went away except for the occasional one.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 8, 2016)

my son will be 25 at the end of October and has been married for nearly a year. 6 years ago after feeling a bit under the weather he woke up one morning. his face was so badly swollen you could not make out his features. he was diagnosed with kidney failure. since then and up until the present day, he has had a kidney transplant which failed sadly. cancer. several bouts of pneumonia  leading to life threatening comas and is now on dialysis. I have a terrible fear of waking up one morning with something being terribly wrong. I would rather die than be terminally ill. he never complains and I do not know how on earth he copes.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2016)

Good luck with things Sugarbump.


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 8, 2016)

thank you


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 9, 2016)

flat packs can not get the better of me. diabetic testing kits? thought you just peed on a stick. and pricked your finger. it is like a science project


----------



## sugarbump (Sep 9, 2016)

opened the MANUAL and closed it again. I am not really bothered anymore. high or low? who cares


----------

